# Turkey Thighs?



## Grandiose (Apr 2, 2011)

Plotting out my bulk order for this week....

Someone mentioned to me that Turkey Thigh bones are dangerous to feed the dogs? I was thinking about getting thighs instead of wings....but want to keep the kiddos safe as well. 
Anyone have any issues with thigh bones?


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

We have never had a problem with any turkey bones. But they ARE a lot more heavy-duty than chicken bones, and I've heard of others that have had some trouble.

You might run out and buy a couple to feed as a test before ordering them in bulk.


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

I've fed turkey drumsticks before...I'm sure the bones are similar in size. They are pretty dense & hard compared to chicken but my dogs do fine with them. I probably won't get them again just because I'm not super comfortable with them, but I haven't had issues yet and they've eaten them quite a few times. I ordered a 40# box when I first started raw. 

I'd say probably fine for bigger dogs, obviously not ok for small dogs.


----------



## Grandiose (Apr 2, 2011)

And well I'm at it - does anyone feed Pigs hind feet? They are cheap enough in bulk that I'm thinking of getting a case to see if the dogs like them, and maybe give them another pork source. 

And ... What's the difference between riblets and spare ribs??


----------



## Grandiose (Apr 2, 2011)

We've done turkey drumsticks before (first round I got puked up bone shards, second round was just fine) but I can't find turkey thighs anywhere I've looked to try them out before buying them in bulk......I guess if I don't like the bone, I can always just de-bone it and feed it as a boneless meal?


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

You mean pork hocks? I've fed them before....Nallah did fine with it, Morgan did not. But that was when we first started out and I just gave her the whole thing and she basically swallowed it whole! She got a little constipated for a few days, but other than that she was fine. If they have the skin on the outside yet I am told they are excellent chews for teeth cleaning!! 

And great idea on the turkey thighs, if they're cheap enough...scoop them up!! They'd be pretty easy to debone and thats a nice slab of boneless meat if the bone is too dense!


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

I would probably pass on the pig feet. They are mostly all fat and bone. And an odd shaped bone, at that. They also tend to cause a lot of gas....

You want spareribs. Riblets are little and could be a choking hazard, spareribs are big and delicious. :hungry:


----------



## Grandiose (Apr 2, 2011)

I don't know exactly what it is....the sheet just says pig hind feet.

I will pass on the riblets then...save the money and pay a little more for spareribs from the store....


----------



## Grandiose (Apr 2, 2011)

Quick update to this....

I did add a case of turkey thighs to my bulk order, and even if I de-bone them, there is a TON of meat on these! Since turkey wings were over $1.50 a pound, these thighs and the drumsticks I got will make up our turkey supply for the month!! 
Price of pork seemed outrageous, even in bulk, so I will have to piece together pork for the month fro
the grocery stores.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

My dogs do well on turkey though my little shelties take a long time with the turkey bones. But we have had no problems. Riblets I wouldn't bother with. Actually I would wait to buy ribs next month as they will go on sale for Memorial Day, July 4th and Labor Day. We can stock up then for .99 or less. My dogs love duck necks so I always try to have some. Pork butts and other roasts are on sale right now in my area at .99 per pound or less.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

I've not done a lot of turkey though, but pigs feet are a favorite here  he loves them and takes him about an hour to hour and a half to work down a whole 1lb foot...


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Well, I've fed turkey frames to our biggest dog here and turkey quarters to the medium 50 lbers. They did fine but the bones are very dense and sort of brittle...I actually sent my boyfriend to the store an hour ago to pick up some turkey necks and he came back with drumsticks. :[ :[ :[ Apparently there were no necks to be had at the store. D:<


----------



## Angelwing (Feb 20, 2011)

Do they usually carry turkey necks at grocery stores? I never see them. I very rarely see chicken necks in the stores, either. Might just be here, though. I've been trying to get some turkey necks from this one meat place but they're terrible at getting back to me (in that they don't at all when they keep saying they will, really frustrating).


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

They almost always do at our H-E-Bs here in Austin. I rarely see chicken necks though!


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Angelwing said:


> Do they usually carry turkey necks at grocery stores? I never see them. I very rarely see chicken necks in the stores, either. Might just be here, though. I've been trying to get some turkey necks from this one meat place but they're terrible at getting back to me (in that they don't at all when they keep saying they will, really frustrating).


One of our grocery stores does, the other doesn't. The one that does carry them has all sorts of wierd cuts of meat.....and it makes me wonder who actually buys the stuff to eat for themselves! LOL


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

They carry turkey necks here, usually with the chicken etc, But they are cut down into about 4" pieces some are very meaty but i don't like how small they cut them down, it just makes it easier for gulpers to do what they do best...


----------

